# Reminder to those who feed human popsicles and ice cream!



## jesuschick

I see pics here and on Facebook of people feeding their pets ice cream and popsicles. Especially as the weather gets hot here on my side of the globe.

While I choose not to feed these items to my dogs, I recognize that not everyone shares my choice and that it is a personal preference.

What does concern me is how much "hidden" artificial sugar/sweeteners are in many products now. I know because I cannot manage/tolerate artificial sweeteners and many ice cream type products (lowfat) that I used to eat are slowly getting these ingredients added. I now have to read even more labels.

Artificial sweeteners can make dogs very sick and can even cause death. In our little ones, it would not take very much.

I noticed an ice cream the other day that said, "No Sugar Added" (rather than the "Sugar Free" that I have grown accustomed to avoiding) on the label. True. But they now added Splenda.

So, if you choose to share your ice cream and popsicles with your babies, please read the full ingredient deck. I would hate to see any dog become ill due to a "treat".

When I see all these posts and pictures of bags and boxes of treats that dogs are doled out all day long, that is also concerning. We get confused sometimes and think that they are like us and need or deserve lots of snacks and treats. 

Some plain water frozen ice cubes (or ice cubes with a piece of a dog treat or drop of pumpkin frozen in the center) for them to lick and chase would be a better and safer option and just as exciting for them in warmer months.


----------



## Kayla

When I let my dogs have a popsicle or ice cream it has to be something I made from home. And know what and how much of anything is in it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBella

I totally agree. I do not give my chi ice cream.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn

Great idea, I have never given any of my dogs ice cream or even table food. I had to stop hubby, since he has retired, he was dropping a potato chip for the dogs at lunch. I had a hissy fit. Mine love ice cubes.


----------



## Brodysmom

Great post Karen. Dogs are lactose intolerant. They shouldn't be having milk products at all. Thanks for the warning about ingredients and also the artificial sweetners. Xylitol (in chewing gum) has caused deaths. Just because WE enjoy it, does NOT mean our dogs will or should.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Good reminder! I personally think it's best to 100% avoid "table scraps" with dogs, because you never know what's in something. When I worked at a wildlife park, in the summers they would make the grizzly bears Popsicles by filling huge buckets with water and putting their food in (in their case, a whole salmon and tons of fruit).They loved getting everything out! Great enrichment and I imagine it would be the same for a chi, just on a smaller scale. 

For anyone looking for a good healthy recipe for Popsicles, I found one that is delicious! You can also eat this as soon as it comes out of the blender and it's so good. 

1. Cut one whole pineapple into chunks and freeze overnight. 
2. Put pineapple, 1 cup almond milk and 1 tablespoon of honey (honey optional) into a blender. Less almond milk if you want to eat it as a whip right away, more if you want the mixture runnier for Popsicles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Really good post! Just the other day my
Niece went to give Honey a lick of her ice cream! 
Honey doesn't get any human food anyway, let alone I've cream! 
I make doggy cubes - just make up ice cubes and put different bits in each one - organic PB, green beans, etc. Nommy, and she spends ages trying to get to the middle! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168

Thank yo! I've been trying to explain this to my mom forever. She just doesn't get it 

Toby gets ice cubes after our walks and he is perfectly satisfied. No need for ice cream!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jiminy

My mom's pom lived to be 15. He lived for 3 years with congestive heart failure. He took human meds. My mom is a nurse practitioner and she feed him a wide variety of things including hot meals prepared just for him. He even enjoyed ice cream and other sweets. He weighed 6 pounds and had no health issues until he was 12. Everybody has their own wishes with their babies. I follow suit with her. It's personal choice and we do it in moderation. She has two poms I rescued for her now. She does the same for them. Yes there have been adjustments and one of the dogs had to be cut back. It kinda depends on them also. We free feed too. Lol I know it's not what most do but it works for ours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee

Even though I never give Kalisee icecream, thank you for this reminder.

Icecube is her icecream. I never thought to put a flavor in it becuase she has so much fun with it. I will try making her very own popsicle.


----------



## LadyDevlyn

I feed mine the Nature's Variety raw and kibble diets in the summer for a frozen treat I use the frozen raw "bites". They love them. Since it is what they eat anyhow, it doesn't upset the balance. Other than that they don't get any other frozen treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick

Jiminy said:


> My mom's pom lived to be 15. He lived for 3 years with congestive heart failure. He took human meds. My mom is a nurse practitioner and she feed him a wide variety of things including hot meals prepared just for him. He even enjoyed ice cream and other sweets. He weighed 6 pounds and had no health issues until he was 12. Everybody has their own wishes with their babies. I follow suit with her. It's personal choice and we do it in moderation. She has two poms I rescued for her now. She does the same for them. Yes there have been adjustments and one of the dogs had to be cut back. It kinda depends on them also. We free feed too. Lol I know it's not what most do but it works for ours.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My message was about people feeding artificial sugar, unaware, which can be fatal. I stated that I understood each of us make personal choices.


----------

